# Mail Server



## Draxx (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Forenuser/inen,

ich habe gerade meinen Rechner mit Fedora Core 4 zugepackt und habe folgende Frage,

ich würde gerne einen MailServer mein eigen nennen.

Er soll meine Mails aus einem T-Online Postfach holen, filtern, archivieren und im Netzwerk mit einer kennung (benutzer,passwort) zur Verfügung stellen. Schön wäre es noch wenn man auch aus dem Internet meine Mails abholen bzw lesen könnte.

Würde mir sehr helfen wenn ihr mir helfen würdet !

Mfg Draxx-Kerl


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. Oktober 2005)

Ich kann Dir nicht alle Wünsche erfüllen, aber google mal nach FETCHMAIL


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Oktober 2005)

Zum Filtern kannst Du Procmail nutzen.
Damit kannst Du Deine Mails durch weitere Programme schleusen, wie z.B. SpamAssassin.


----------



## Draxx (27. Oktober 2005)

Gibts zufällig ein Komplett tutorial also das Alles mit Filtern und bereitstellen beschreibt?

Mfg Draxx-Kerl


----------



## Draxx (28. Oktober 2005)

Hi, vorab tut mir leid für denn doppelPost,

würde mich sehr über ein Deutsches Komplett tutorial freuen, falls das jemand kennt    bin über das Wochenende leider nicht da aber freue mich auf eure Antworten. 


Mfg Draxx-Kerl


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Oktober 2005)

Deutsche Tutorials fuer Linux zu finden ist bekanntlich nicht einfach.
In der Regel findet man eher englische Dokumentationen.


----------

